# Deborah Lippman by Juicy Couture Holiday 2011



## katana (Oct 30, 2011)

This year Deborah Lippman has paired up with Juicy Couture to release a holiday nail polish collection, The Precious Metals set, featuring three metallic lacquers.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2011)

Those are pretty but so expensive! Any idea if these are $16 or $18?


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 31, 2011)

Gawd, I want all three! Any words on names? The third one looks like it could be Believe, and I already have that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 31, 2011)

To answer my own question I went to look for these polishes online and found out it's sold by the set for $48. Ouch. They're being sold at the Juice Couture website.





*Precious Metals ($48): *Experience high-impact sparkle metallics like never before. This holiday, Deborah Lippmann and Juicy Couture present two new eye-catching glitter colors and one Deborah Lippmann classic that begs to be noticed.


*Here Comes the Queen:* A Juicy Couture and Deborah Lippmann shade exclusive, this sheer glaze is infused with ultra-glam gold. Arrive in style by wearing it alone or on top of your favorite shade.
*Jewel in the Crown:* A Juicy Couture and Deborah Lippmann shade exclusive, shimmering pewter is perfect for adding a glow to fingers or toes.
*Believe:* A glimmering gold beige created with Cher.





The second set info simply states, "_A special gift collabo with the godess of gloss, Deborah Lippman. These Juicy-only shades come in a gift box to make a high shine gift._"

*Shimmer and Shine ($48):* Wake up your winter style with this set of three luxe glimmer lacquers by Deborah Lippmann, the perfect pick-me-up for every holiday look. Shades include:


*Bring on the Bling:* Divine shimmer containing virgin diamond powder
*Whatever Lola Wants:* Sassy, sparkling lavender
*Since I Fell For You: *Shining shiraz

There's also a gift set for $68.





*Deborah Lippmann Nail Lacquer and Juicy Couture Hand Warmer Gift Set ($68): *Keep hands happy this winter without covering up your gorgeous nail color with limited edition Deborah Lippmann polish and Juicy Couture hand warmer sets:


*Jewel in the Crown:* A Juicy Couture and Deborah Lippmann shade exclusive, this shimmering pewter is made for the modern matriarch.
*Believe: *Inspired by the queen of onstage glam, Cher, this glimmering gold beige gets nails holiday-ready in an instant.

Additional info from All Lacquered Up


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 31, 2011)

from what I heard they will also be available at department stores like Bloomingdales as well.


----------



## perfectlyem (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow, they're beautiful!!! Which surprises me because normally Juicy Couture have a ton of tacky crap. I don't think I can justify spending $50 US, soo even more in Canadian dollars, on 3 polishes.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. Pricey.


----------



## KitaRei (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful, and I do like Juicy, but expensive ^^;;


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Nov 6, 2011)

They are pretty, but I don't hate my wallet XD


----------

